# aerocool touch 1000



## buil (May 30, 2012)

hi guys, im a building a pcs for the first time. everything works great but i want to add the aerocool touch 1000 to control my fans. i have a thermaltake chaser mk-I case and it comes with 2 200mm fans on top and front and a smaller fan at the back. i also have a asus p9x79 motherboard that has about 6 4pin fan headers.

aerocool touch 1000 has 4 cables labelled fan1 fan2 fan3 and fan4. i am not sure where i can plug those in as both the motherboard and the aerocool controller have male pins.

i am assuming i need to buy some kind of Y cable so that the fan plugs into one end, wire from controller plugs into the other end and the 3rd end plugs in to the motherboard. i didn't wanna take any chances so i thought i'd ask first

any help would be really appreciated. thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Run your case fans off the controller directly. Do not connect to the motherboard. 

You may also use the Aerocool to control your CPU cooling fan but you would first need to disable BIOS fan control.


----------



## buil (May 30, 2012)

thank you so much. all this time i was thinking the fan and controller somehow have to connect to the motherboard. i tried your suggestion and it worked.

however, i was not able to change the fan speed using the aerocool controller. its fixed at 1100rpm. i made sure teh screen was unlocked but no luck.. any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the alarms enabled or disabled? per the instructions (in the NOTE), if there is an alarm it appears the fans will run at 100%.

Aerocool > Products > Peripheral > Touch1000


----------

